# Samba install has no selection for swat



## Crotalus (Feb 6, 2016)

I did a `portsnap fetch extract` to update the ports.

Trying to install net/samba43, version 43 and also tried version 42 using the port install, `cd /usr/ports/net/samba4x/ && make install clean` the option screen did not show anywhere to select "swat".  As a result there is no executable file in /usr/local/bin to execute. I also tried the `pkg install samba43` also with the same results.

How can I get SWAT to load? net/samba43 works OK, but without SWAT. Is it possible to only add SWAT? I can't find any information on that path to try.

I can't find any information that helps me.

Thanks!

Keith


----------



## ondra_knezour (Feb 6, 2016)

SWAT has been removed upstream in the Samba 4.1 https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_4.1_Features_added/changed#REMOVED_COMPONENTS

There is some work done on SWAT2, unknown to me how good it work, if there is any progress https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/SWAT2


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks for the information. I completely missed that. `swat` was a nice tool, but `vi`works.

Thanks again!


----------

